# Best garage flooring tiles?



## Baba850r (Jul 10, 2018)

Been looking at fitting garage flooring in the form of rubber tiles.
Has anyone got any recommendations,I was thinking the vented type would be better although this area won’t be used for any washing etc.
And any specific places anyone would recommend?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I've had these down for 6 years, still looking great. Not vented though. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Industri...-/233189598070?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Why vented ?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

My garage is plain concrete but if I went for rubber tiles I certainly wouldn’t want holes in them. I can imagine they are nightmare to clean.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

RaceGlazer said:


> Why vented ?


I'm thinking the same, surely dust and grit goes under the floor with vented

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

garage_dweller said:


> I'm thinking the same, surely dust and grit goes under the floor with vented
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly that.

A friend had them in his workshop and swapped them out for solid tiles after getting fed up of having to lift them up to clean under them every couple of months.

I'll be going for the same tiles very soon.

https://www.pafsystem.com/products/interlocking-floor-tiles/


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

https://shop.stormflame.com/motolock---interlocking-floor-tiles-227-c.asp
I put these down three years ago. They have been great, the floor is warmer, cleaner, easier to clean and they go down a breeze. They're easy to cut too.


----------



## Baba850r (Jul 10, 2018)

Valid point regarding the dust and cleaning.Solid type it is then.
Have yous bothered with the edging or just trimmed to suit?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Baba850r said:


> Valid point regarding the dust and cleaning.Solid type it is then.
> Have yous bothered with the edging or just trimmed to suit?


I used edging tiles on the sides but cut to fit at the back wall and to butt against the seal along the front of the garage

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baba850r (Jul 10, 2018)

Perfect thanks.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We offer these: the 7mm hidden join version by far the most popular and hard wearing: 
https://carcovershop.co.uk/Garage-Floor-Tiles.asp


----------



## Baba850r (Jul 10, 2018)

They seem decent quality.


----------



## Trophy160 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi,

if you wanted ventilated stuff can't go wrong with Swisstrax . . .

https://www.galatent.co.uk/swisstrax-flooring-ribtrax


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Much to look at the the garage section, very common over written topic


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

Baba850r said:


> Been looking at fitting garage flooring in the form of rubber tiles.
> Has anyone got any recommendations,I was thinking the vented type would be better although this area won’t be used for any washing etc.
> And any specific places anyone would recommend?
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts for a brand new garage floor ? Epoxy vs. garage floor tiles, also which floor tile is best ?


----------



## copoy (1 mo ago)

Baba850r said:


> Been looking at fitting garage flooring in the form of rubber tiles.
> Has anyone got any recommendations,I was thinking the vented type would be better although this area won’t be used for any washing etc.
> And any specific places anyone would recommend?


I'm putting in a new four car garage off the existing garage, which will become a workshop. I was going to have the floors epoxied. Aware of the management / process differences between a new floor and an old floor etc, but the determining factor against epoxy is A. the over $20K quotes for having it done professionally and B. my lack of experience doing this myself. Looking at options I'm looking to do a multicolor, patterned PVC interlocking tile floor. Anyone have experience with vendors and recommendations for/against? metallic epoxy flooring tampa


----------

